# PPAF ~ Wide variation in when it returned, from one pgcy to the next?



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Mamas,
I was wondering if many of you have had a drastic difference in when your first PPAF came, when comparing from one baby to another. For example, my first period after DS came when he was 23 months old. However, he was an avid, around-the-clock nurser. I suspect things will be very different with DD, however. Though we are also exclusively Bfing, she has been sleeping through the night since about 2 1/2 months, with fewer feedings throughout the day too. I'm guessing AF will return any day now.







Just curious about your experiences. Thanks, mamas!


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

With both of my kids I got AF back at 15.5 months, and I was tandem nursing with my second. My first was my attached at the boob all the time kid, and DD nursed pretty often, but not as much of a comfort nurser as her brother. She is still going now at 2.5, but only once or twice a day, so I see her stopping altogether before he did.


----------



## jenmamahen (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine keep getting longer. With DD1, it came back 13 months PP, with DS2, 15 months, and DD2 18 months. All were bf on demand, delayed solids and co-sleepers.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

After my first pregnancy, I was pregnant by the time he was three months old. I'm thinking I got my first postpartum period when he was about 6 weeks old but I had it confused with regular postpartum bleeding.

After my second, I got my period back about 12 months postpartum, but I was tandem nursing.

After my third and fourth, I got my period back at 6 weeks.

Sigh.


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, for dd1 got ppaf at 16mo, dd2 at 17mo. No signs yet with ds (almost ten months), but he is also a much better sleeper (sleeps through the night a lot despite the fact that we cosleep) and nurses much less during the day (can even go 4 hours, whereas dds could only go, maybe, 2!) And now I've got some strange symptoms that keep popping in my head as "that only happens when you're pregnant" like heartburn, nighttime leg cramps, etc., so I might actually take a test today to reassure myself!

And ironically, I posted a thread similar to this a couple of months ago because we were concerned my fertility would come back sooner, not too many responses to it though.

Good luck!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

After my first three, AF returned at around 11-12 mos pp, and fertility with it. (Except for one anovulatory period when my third was about 9 mos.)

My fourth is almost 5 mos old, and since he was about 11 weeks, I've had spotting every 10 days or so, sometimes super light and just one day, and then 10 days later, a bit heavier and for 2-3 days. Nothing like a normal menses... I have no idea what's going on but apparently I'm not fertile.







:


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, a year's difference! DD1 was a around the clock, VERY avid nurser, I finally induced AF back when she was 2.5y old so I could start TTC #2. I got AF with DD2 when she was 18m old, I was beyond surprised. She doesn't sleep through the night, but just nurses much less then DD1.


----------



## muchpeace (May 22, 2008)

Mine all came back between 7-9 months pp, I was hoping for a little longer & each kiddo was a different *type* of nurser. My fertility returned with all 3 right after AF right arrived (with #3 I did O prior to AF returned but had almost NO LP).


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

UPDATE! Ironically, I got PPAF today, ds is now 10 months. So for me at least, having a child who nursed less brought AF back much faster. Good thing we've been using protection! PPAF came back at 16mos. after dd1 and 17 mos after dd2.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Interesting! Thanks for the report!









I've seen some signs (CM) that fertility may be returning, or at least trying to return. But I still don't think I've O'd yet. I kind of wish it would just happen already so I can chart easier and be more able to predict what my body is doing.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

With my daughter i got it back at 12/13months and with my son i got it back more like 14/15months PP. He also still doesn't really sleep through the night though.


----------

